# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Travel to Lion's Arch without cost.

## Liis

A pretty easy trick to save some 2 silvers when you're around 80 and waaaay off from Lion's Arch.
Press "H" for your hero menu. Go to the PVP tab, and hit "Go to heart of the mist"
There's the portal (to the left side a little way from where you start) that goes to Lion's Arch. (Check your map for the Asura gate)

Ps. If you havent been in Heart of the mist yet, you'll end up in training area, you can just run straight to the portal at the other side of the map and start using this.

----------


## Hoax

I feel so stupid for not using this even though I was well aware of the Lion's Arch portal in the mists. +rep

----------


## Liis

Glad I could help ^^

----------

